# Blown Roof Hatches! Watch Out!



## Edrick (Apr 17, 2007)

So we did an event called The Mother Daughter Banquet last week, and lets just say our seniors and the guys specifically are pretty out of control. Who isn't when you're a senior and in highschool?

So when no one was around they went into the back closet and went off onto the roof. Now supposedly an alarm went off which notified the cops and the lovely one janitor we don't get along with that works here still was the one to come check. Now I had just gotten back into the room and noticed that the hatch was open and he walked in. Naturally he looks at me first and I explain what went on about how I had just gotten back and it was open so he goes up and pulls the students down.

Now what does he do? Decides to be the nice janitor he is and tell the students not to worry about it and he will just tell them that it was one of the custodians on the roof, and he sends them along. Well we're almost ready for the event to start and I get stopped by him and a group of janitors where he states infront of them all that it was me and my team, and tells me I have to control my well behaved tech team. Who was left to watch after a group of about 20 male seniors. 

As most of you know me and my tech team our selfs are only students, the advisors for the event were no where to be seen. The group had already gotten introuble for spilling drinks on the carpet, playing football, and other things in the theater. They event went as far as to take a chair out of the main office and drive off the stage with it and with a person in it, thus breaking off the wheels. 

So once again i clarify who it was and the event goes on, me running back and forth between the booth, back stage, and the cable studio to make sure everythings going alright. As usual at the end we get nothing but compliments from the people and the advisors and how we deserve much more credit and ect... I then see one of the last people who are directing this group and they're from our guidance department and she says how disappointed she is that we were on the roof. Once again I have to restate that it wasn't any of us but infact people from their group. She was quiet for the rest of the night but said thanks and all the next day.



So we go in that thursday to the building manager to talk with him and again tell him what happened and he says we're all set he knows it wasn't us and we continue talking as normal about what needs to be done for the drama production. Sound system one of the speakers may be blown, the seat lights still aren't working since the school opened. ect... 

So fast foward to today (on vacation) I go in to meet the assistant and the drama director to do lighting cues. I get stopped by the building manager and non other than our good friend tom the janitor. (sarcasm), and instantly without even asking me anything I get yelled at and accused of being a liar (that's what you get for being a student excepted to run the whole theater) I keep trying to explain my self and what had happened and I'm constantly told how I'm lying and the janitor insists he's correct and it was two of MY TEAM, (we only had 3 people including my self) all 3 of which were in other locations doing something else pre show. Yet tom had to be correct. Well what had happened is the roof hatch had blown open in a recent storm and all the water got in thus destroying the drop down ceiling in the storage room where the hatch is. 

Now this is where i'm told again that MY TEAM had gone on the roof again! Yet we hadn't even gone in the roof in the first place. Cause Tom again being almighty as he is, does nothing wrong and couldn't possibly have closed the hatch incorrectly. No, instead it was my team again that was running the show nonstop but somehow we managed to fit some time in to go on the roof. 


So where's the big problem here? The fact that yes we are students, students should not be in the place to play "technical director" of the theater. But in this case as that's the way it is then the school system should have respect and not accuse people of things the second they walk in. If we had an actual paid technical director that was an adult they would ask what had happened or this wouldn't have been a problem with the janitor lying and saying he wont rat out the students, but infact go tell everyone that it was my team. Needless to say I was beyond pissed off and just gave up trying to defend my self and went off to the theater to do the work. The drama director came and me and the assistant explained what had happened she was appauled that the school would so something like that to us and agreed with us about the treatment and how it was uncalled for and she knows we wouldn't do something like that. Oh we also got introuble for locking OUR cabinets with our drama equiptment which we were given permission to do and we showed the building manager exactly where the keys were. Yet he claims he never knew. Again the drama director was pissed as we're suppose to lock up. We even checked with the building manager before leaving that thursday and told him we locked everything up for vacation week and he said great job and then we chatted for a bit. 


As usual he either wasn't paying attention or just doesn't want to admit to being wrong. arrrg


----------



## PhantomD (Apr 18, 2007)

As usual.

Students get no respect whatsoever.


----------



## Edrick (Apr 18, 2007)

eh what can we do, we meet with the principle monday and tell him what happened. He knows me and my whole group, infact when I asked if he wanted to meet them all origionaly he said no thats fine i know them all and they're all good kids. So I don't see this being much of a problem for us in terms of getting introuble. I think I mentioned it in the big post above but not sure, but even our drama teacher said we should have a dedicated paid person doing this but the school would no way in hell do it but my god the coaches can get loads of money. 

Lets just say there was plenty of sports bashing that day in the theater. Considering they cut the schools budget by 1.25 Million, although they cut everything by a thousand that effects certian things more such as drama over sports with it's major budget. But then after that they passed an item to buy 1 million dollars worth of astro turf. 

What can you do, that's the way the world works. I'm just glad to be going off to college and I only have 20 days left. It's an excelent theater it's just dealing with morons. But then again you get that anywhere  So I might as well get used to it.


----------



## Charc (Apr 18, 2007)

Am I the only one here who likes being (essentially) the student equivalent of Assist. Tech. Director? We have 3 faculty heavily involved in the theater (Drama Teacher, Technical Director, Maintenance guy). We have a couple drifters too. Each has their own niche in our theatre program. I’m really close with all three of ‘em, and on good terms with the drifters as well. Almost all my frees are spent in the theater, working on something. No student is allowed to go into the booth or catwalks without me present. Not hard… when they give you a theater master key. I more or less work on anything theater related at my school. Free reign in three theaters is essentially very cool. I’ve been working on the 9th grade show. Due to schedule conflicts, the TD for the 9th grade show is not our TD, it’s the 3D art teacher. So I have to wrangle him (he doesn’t want to be there) and 30 freshmen (they don’t want to be there), into working. Kinda interesting when a guy 3.5x your age and a bunch of kids, only a year younger differ to your judgment.

I really like and appreciate the faith these faculty members put in me. Not every teacher lends their keys to a student, let alone a key ring with every key to the school. I really appreciate the trust they have in me and the freedom they give me, so I try and help out whenever I can, be it giving up weekends (to work on un-related performances), or crawling in a “less-than” crawl space. These are three of the best people I’ve ever met; I’d follow them to the ends of the earth.


----------



## Edrick (Apr 18, 2007)

See you have a key, believe it or not if I had, had a key this sort of thing would have never happened. The school was going to give me a key in fact until the Music Director said it wouldn't be a good idea. 

But get this, not because he doesn't trust us which he does. Because he didn't want us to get blamed for something that wasn't our fault happening. He thought that if we had a key that we would get blamed if something got damaged. (hmmmmm) 

That day we got locked out of the booth atleast 10 times. Then we finally propped the door open so it didn't keep locking behind us. Now our storage closet where the roof is is in the back of this room. Had we had a key I would keep everything locked up including the catwalk and only unlock it when we need to get something. 

Funny how something that was done to avoid a situation could cause that situation.


----------



## Mharriman (Apr 20, 2007)

I still don’t know how this all happened and i was there. Also did we get any privileges taken away as of now? I guess we will find out on monday when we have our meeting.


----------



## astrotechie (Apr 20, 2007)

oh yea, there is no point of continuing that event since ppl forget the first reason it was implemented. 

hey MHarriman, you dont need to worry right now, all will be seen on Monday at the headman's office.

Hey this is because we are **** teenagers. Let it be some faculty member it wouldnt be a problem. Also this problem wouldnt have happened if it wasnt for three ppl who are seting lighting sound and the stage up for the event had to watch 20 seniors who acted worse than 2yr olds. This is the problem with ppl, they dont know how to grow up when they need to.

oh yea, sports what use are they. In the theatre you can reset the stage and house and the lighting so that you can have a town meeting. 

Oh yea, if we had a key, there wouldnt be a problem since, me and rickblu devote our time to that auditorium on our weekends, vacation, at night. See there are days that we havent left the school until 10:30pm after we have been there since 7:15am. And what do we get, nada, not even apprecation of us being there, instead we get yelled at for all of the bad things. Well there are a few ppl that will thank us for everything, that we do and they are the nice janitors and not the ones the lie.

But remember whatever the outcome, there decision, if it does something to limit our ablity to help, will kick them in thier rear end.


----------



## SAWYeR (Apr 24, 2007)

I know exactly where you're coming from. I've had days where I'm at the school from 7:15 AM to 1:30 Am the next day working my a** off to get a show ready, and then people come at us and disrespect us when we've done nothing but put our heart and soul into our work. It just makes me mad how we don't get any respect sometimes.


----------

